# Start Here > Guest Forum >  cop dies from ebola virus 5 more dead from ebola virus

## Unregistered

ebolaoutbreakmap.com


We have isolated the Ebola virus patients. We are trying to stabilize all five Ebola virus  cases because there are no deaths yet, but all of the sick are presenting signs of fever, diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain and intense fatigue, Ngalebato said.

----------

